# Display de RPM



## danram (Sep 27, 2006)

buenos dias. soy novato en esto, de hecho soy Ingeniero de Sistemas. 
el hecho es que quiero instalarle al automovil un display electronico de las RPM del motor, alguna vez han visto un coche de carreras? en el timon de direccion o en el tablero, tiene unas luces que se van encendiendo a medida q las revoluciones aumentan, o tienen una pantalla display LCD donde se muestran las revoluciones del motor en numeros y en barras q se van llenando, como puedo realizar esto ? alguien me puede guiar? gracias por la ayuda..


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 27, 2006)

danram dijo:
			
		

> buenos dias. soy novato en esto, de hecho soy Ingeniero de Sistemas.
> el hecho es que quiero instalarle al automovil un display electronico de las RPM del motor, alguna vez han visto un coche de carreras? en el timon de direccion o en el tablero, tiene unas luces que se van encendiendo a medida q las revoluciones aumentan, o tienen una pantalla display LCD donde se muestran las revoluciones del motor en numeros y en barras q se van llenando, como puedo realizar esto ? alguien me puede guiar? gracias por la ayuda..



Hola, los siguienets links le pueden ser útiles

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/cuenta-revoluciones-3148/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/hacer-tacometro-pic18f458-3340/

Moveré este tema a la sección Automotríz

Saludos


----------

